# Авиация > Литература >  Помогите найти книгу "Небо земных надежд"

## командир

Друзья,помогите найти книгу "Небо земных надежд" Н.Орешиной. Очень нужна.

----------


## Mig

> Друзья,помогите найти книгу "Небо земных надежд" Н.Орешиной. Очень нужна.


Неужели даже эту ссылку не нашли?!
http://vp.propush.ru/index.php?q=nod...tion&msgid=866

----------


## командир

Mig
Благодарю Вас.

----------


## Mig

> Mig
> Благодарю Вас.


Всегда пожалуйста, Командир. Если что - обращайтесь, поищу с помощью суперсекретных поисковых машин "Яндекс" или "Google" :Smile:

----------


## командир

> Всегда пожалуйста, Командир. Если что - обращайтесь, поищу с помощью суперсекретных поисковых машин "Яндекс" или "Google"


Искал я там. Не такой уж темный.

----------

